# FORCE YOUR DP/DR



## SixStringRoad (Sep 4, 2010)

people say to not think about your dp/dr. infact force yourself to think about it as much as you can, and think about it in another way. force your dp/dr to be at its worst, in places that it gets really bad in, and when it is getting to be its worst, just laugh at the situation you're in and accept that its like a whiny person who just wants attention. so just tease it and forcing it to be at its worst, while making fun of it for doing so, because then if you keep doing that repeatedly, it ccan be your slave and you can do whatever you want to it. so just think about your dp/dr as hard as you can just for fun. and when you get the chance. do it in place with the lighting that gets your dp/dr to its worst. i am testing out another technique, because today my dp/dr just vanished, and only came back at 20% and 80% normal. i will keep you all updated on the methods to CURE your mindfuck disorders.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

thats kinda how ive been doing it too


----------



## frusion (Aug 1, 2010)

what other technique are you working on?


----------



## Antihero (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah,i have tried it too(sort of)and it works.Just do what you gotta do;stay with it.Don't let DP get the upper hand in your life.


----------



## HatingDP (Nov 29, 2010)

Sounds interesting, but however very frightening. Might try it tomorrow if I dare :/


----------



## Justwannabeme (Jun 5, 2010)

Say "bring it on BITCH, do your worst", belive me it wont get any worse, Ive tried.


----------

